
FT begins search for new editor to replace Lionel Barber - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/may/03/ft-begins-search-for-new-editor-to-replace-lionel-barber
======
ggm
Continuity of editorial is huge. The Times under Harold Evans was different
from William Rees-Mogg and Douglas-Home. But, I think in essential qualities,
much remained the same. After Simon Jenkins I lost touch, but I do believe
there is a house style and it pays to maintain it.

The counter-argument is of course the Daily Mail and Dacre, who is a crypto-
fascist and evil. The sooner the editorial there is fixed the better (and it
is, a work in progress of sorts)

The FT used to be read by a lot of left leaning people, because it seemed
money-men don't lie to each other about matters of fact. Useful if you are
worried capitalism might not be in crisis after all.

~~~
hhs
Interesting points. And I agree with your note, "I do believe there is a house
style and it pays to maintain it."

When Nikkei bought the FT a few years ago, I remember some were concerned the
voice would be lost. I'm happy it's pretty stable.

